# Found some more bottom feed RDA's on Angelcigs



## Viper_SA (25/7/15)

Thought this might be of interest to some of the squonkers

http://www.angelcigs.com/zohtmlv2-styled-bottom-feeding-rebuildable-atomizer-rda-white.html

http://www.angelcigs.com/hobo-v3-style-rebuildable-atomizer-rda-silver-extra-bottom-feeding-pin.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

First link not working


----------



## DoubleD (25/7/15)

http://focalecig.com/Product/Borron-Feeder-StyleRebuildable-Dripping-AtomizerSilver-28543

Edit: I have no idea why I'm posting this here


----------



## kev mac (26/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thought this might be of interest to some of the squonkers
> 
> http://www.angelcigs.com/zohtmlv2-styled-bottom-feeding-rebuildable-atomizer-rda-white.html
> 
> http://www.angelcigs.com/hobo-v3-style-rebuildable-atomizer-rda-silver-extra-bottom-feeding-pin.html


I've had luck w/A.C. the attys I've gotten there have been good clones.


----------

